

Flask-Enterprise - rdtsc
http://massive.immersedcode.org/2011/staging/projects/default/python/flask-enterprise/
[hint: hmm I wonder what day is coming up?]<p>[another hint: find out how Flask got started or just watch this : http://pycon.blip.tv/file/4878916 ]
======
rdtsc
[hint: find out how Flask got started or just watch this :
<http://pycon.blip.tv/file/4878916> ]

------
fwenzel
Having written a master's thesis on a SOA topic, I would have _loved_ the
ability to use Python over Java.

------
jjm
Flask-Enterprise, you had me at SOAP :-D

